# Natural Predator seeks qualified prostaff



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Sent you an e-mail about AZ


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

Sent Email for OHIO


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

even hawaii


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Sent email for Indiana


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Email sent from South Dakota.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*wisconsin*

getting one for wisconsin.....


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

neill91_maui-
Are you hunter? Do you know any hunters? Our prostaff does not necessarily have to live where incredible hunting lands exist to qualify. Hawaiian Hunters may also be travelers or even experienced spear fisherman. We would consider them hunters too. TruCarbon is an extreme product designed to get hunters extremely close to big game. Hunters that seek this type satisfaction are the type that we at Natural Predator know will benefit from our products. Just because you live in Hawaii does not mean you and the groups you associate with are not those type of hunters, it just means you live in Hawaii, and we would still love to hear from you. And who knows maybe we can come out there and spear some of those monster Tuna you have hiding in those deep blue waters-


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*email*

Sent you a Email on Utah. Thanks Beau


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i spear fish havent hunted yet i have to go to hunters ed i have a tree prong grapith pole with three prongs on the end with surgical rubber on the end i am an archer not the greatest one but i am only 15


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

Will send one in from Virginia in the morning.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

there will be a message coming from ky later today.


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pro staff Colorado*

Sent an e-mail from Colorado


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Email sent from MI.


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

*Sent you an email from Texas*

Email on the way from Texas


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

We have some great entries but still a long way to go in the lower 48. And hey Canada, where are you? we need some help.... here please respond


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

sending you a resume for maine!!!!


----------



## BEARBOWHUNTER (Apr 26, 2006)

Just sent mine from Pennsylvania


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Arkansas!!!


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

email sent for NC. Thanks


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

Sent from California!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Will send an email from Montana in the morning!!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

can i send an email


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

PM Sent natural predator


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Oklahoma here


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*from kansas*

sent one from kansas. can't wait to hear from you.


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I'll do my best in MN.


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I'll do my best in MN.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Pro staff*

Sent one from massachusetts.:shade:


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

Calling Canada...
Calling Canada....
Canada,Canada,Canada,Canada,Canada,Canada ......come in Canada


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

Alaska
where is Alaska....Come in Alaska


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey NP - did you get my reply to your e-mail?

Marshall


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

Muskrat
When did you send it?


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

NaturalPredator, exactly what address should we be ending them to? Are you responding to them when you get them or just waiting. I sent one to your address on the website, but haven't received a reply. Thanks
Mark


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Just sent an e-mail from NM.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there a age limit to be on the staff??


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

Pm sent.


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

No... There is no age limit, & yes there is an age requirement for certain prostaff opportunities.

I would like to take the time to say thank you for all the wonderful app's we received so far, we hope to continue to receive these apps for all 50 States and all of Canada. In some states the apps look so good that we may place more than one prostaff in those states, you predators out there are very qualified hunters and should be proud of your successes. At this point we are only collecting, organizing and filling with brief reviews. If you have not received and any e-mails or phone calls from Natural Predator don't be alarmed, NO ONE HAS. When the finial application is filed we will notify every one with a posting on our web page www.naturalpredator.com that the selection process has started.....

Happy Hunting


----------



## briarjumper12 (May 1, 2006)

Resume sent by email from KY.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Email sent from Illinois 
Deborah


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

email from North Dakota


----------



## hexed775 (Aug 9, 2006)

*web site*

hey!!!! what gives... i cant get into the website...says it cannot find it off the link...anyone else experience this. I dont wanna miss out...


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I get this CRAP free at work and it is like 1.50 per 50 LB bag what are you chargeing for it? Sure it works but plan on staying thirsty if it gets in your mouth and your eyes will feel like sandpaper if it gets to them. Tru Carbon is a Joke sure it kills cent but so do alot of things that arent as big of a mess as Tru Carbon. I wont take it if it was free.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Boy, what a classy response! It would have much more impact on we, the readers, if you had spelled all of the words correctly...


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

I'll be sending another app from Illinois later this evening.


----------



## hexed775 (Aug 9, 2006)

Never mind i got it now.


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Colorado!


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

App sent


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*Md*

Sent from Maryland


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

*Np*

e-mail sent from KY


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

One from Pa.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

NaturalPredator said:


> neill91_maui-
> Are you hunter? Do you know any hunters? Our prostaff does not necessarily have to live where incredible hunting lands exist to qualify. Hawaiian Hunters may also be travelers or even experienced spear fisherman. We would consider them hunters too. TruCarbon is an extreme product designed to get hunters extremely close to big game. Hunters that seek this type satisfaction are the type that we at Natural Predator know will benefit from our products. Just because you live in Hawaii does not mean you and the groups you associate with are not those type of hunters, it just means you live in Hawaii, and we would still love to hear from you. And who knows maybe we can come out there and spear some of those monster Tuna you have hiding in those deep blue waters-


A freind of mine hunted goats in Hawaii. Said it was the scariest hunt in his life. They have some crazy terrain and vegetation most of us wouldn't even want to think about going through.


----------



## hoyt 3-39 (Mar 1, 2005)

PM Sent.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

email from The Show Me State:wink:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

From MD


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Looking for any Traditional Tackle hunters?


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Email from WV


----------



## deerhuntalotdee (Mar 2, 2005)

*sent one*

sent one from Nebraska


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Ontario has responded*

I hear you calling!!!! I will forward my info as soon as possible.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

One from WV!


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Anyone know when we will hear back?


----------



## jmillo (Aug 24, 2005)

Connecticut is in!


----------



## TributeRocks (Jun 13, 2006)

I just sent one for new york (I would love the oppurtunity)


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Any news???*

Has anyone heard from them?? Just wondering, I sent my info on August 19, and haven't received a response yet. I hope everything is okay. Hunting season is here boys!!!!

Rob


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

i have not heard anything. i thought they would reply by now, but they might be busy sorting through the options.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Anybody know what is going on?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Email sent for NH
Thank you
Bob


----------



## Buck Stopper (Jun 3, 2006)

Would love the opportunity to represent South Carolina!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Starting to wonder now*

Still no word guys. I think alot of us are wondering, and possibly rethinking this now.  

Rob


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

*Yep*

No word here as well.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

*pro staff replies...*

No one has gotten a reply yet, and Natural Predator explained it in an earlier thread and I quote:

"I would like to take the time to say thank you for all the wonderful app's we received so far, we hope to continue to receive these apps for all 50 States and all of Canada. In some states the apps look so good that we may place more than one prostaff in those states, you predators out there are very qualified hunters and should be proud of your successes. At this point we are only collecting, organizing and filling with brief reviews. If you have not received and any e-mails or phone calls from Natural Predator don't be alarmed, NO ONE HAS. When the finial application is filed we will notify every one with a posting on our web page www.naturalpredator.com that the selection process has started....."

David


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Wyvern


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

*Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiCHIGAN checking in*

Michigan here............

Walleye REv


----------



## pokin'fun (Jul 28, 2005)

SC here what are the requirements. pm sent.


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

*Pro Staff*

IT'S AWESOME THAT COMPANY'S IN THE HUNTING WORLD GIVE US GREAT PRODUCT'S TO REP. FOR THEM.....PM SENT.... LADY HUNTRESS FROM WASHINGTON:wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Oregon signing up!!!!!!!


----------



## PeakandPrairie (Sep 4, 2006)

Alberta!! Canada!! EH!!!!?????:wink:


----------



## Rockn9858 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Add one for NM*

Sent an Email for NM, Thanks for the chance.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Sent one in for Maine a LOOOOONG time ago, when the thread first started. Hope they're sincere. My app is comprised of just a few lines. I usually only parse it down that far when I am really excited. Normally, I tend to be wordy. Hope they get that.


----------



## Rockn9858 (Jan 20, 2006)

Has there been any update as to the thee W's. I have not recieved anything yet so i thought i would check.


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

*What's Up ?*

I Know New Company's Get Busy...but It Seems That They Have Forgotten About All Of Us..that Would Be Happy To Rep. Them...how Hard Is It To Put Up A Post To Let Us Know What's Up.......


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder whats up with the company. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I sent an email inquiring about the products and field staff. I never got ANY response from them. I am now thinking it was a hoax.


----------



## Rockn9858 (Jan 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## tonyb (Apr 12, 2006)

from kansas my wife,myself, my 11 year old, and my 7 year old all hunt. if it would work for us it will work for anybody. give us a try, we're a blast. [email protected]


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Natural Predater U should E-MAIL SOMEONE!*

Hilltophunter I think your right sent an e-mail quite some time ago on 9/9/06 and nothing!! should have sent the e-mail to myself....lol good luck to all the pro staff.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*staff*

I will call Natural Preditor on Fri and find out whats is up. I got my an email back and tehy are a good bunch of fellows to work with. I will post soon thanks for the info Rex


----------



## Rockn9858 (Jan 20, 2006)

still waiting bump


----------



## navbull (Apr 18, 2003)

Just sent a PM from NM


----------



## chongo (Apr 12, 2006)

I sent an email 2 months ago and hear nothing in response, then sent another email to verify they recieved it a month ago and still nothing.


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

Has any one heard anything, I sent a resume ages ago. It would be helpful if they could fill us in.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Response to emails for staff*

Talked to Jerry at christmas and he said after new years they wii be making some more selections from all of you that sent in staff apps. Hope this helps and have a great year Rex


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*I am not so sure*

Rex;

Thanks for the info. However, I don't think I want to deal with a company like this. All of the questions from us on here, and no response at all from them?? I would have thought that out of the people on here that claim to have spoke to them regarding this, they should have responded themselves, not let us hear it from you or anybody else.

This has gone on WAAAAY too long, and I am no longer interested in this company. I can only imagine how they would treat their potential customers, if this is how they treat their potential "partners".

Thanks, but no thanks.

Rob Cadeau


----------



## Wiscoyote (Aug 31, 2006)

E mail sent from Wisconsin.


----------



## smoothy (Nov 12, 2006)

E-mail from Iowa sent.


----------



## NaturalPredator (Apr 26, 2006)

*Prostaff selection date*

Natural Predator is pleased to announce our prostaff selection dates. Due to the overwhelming response from hundreds of applicants, we expended our original selection dates in 2006 to our now current date of March 31st 2007. This does not mean applications can no longer be submitted; applications and résumés are still coming in daily. However we at Natural Predator will no longer accept applications after February 28th 2007. We feel this should be ample time for applicants to send in their 2006 hunting photos. Any one person who feels he or she needs more time for 2006 photo development, extension requests will need to be received in writing before the February 28th 2007 deadline. We hope everyone has had a successful 2006 hunting season and look forward to working with our new prostaff in 2007.

Thank you, good luck, and God bless
Natural Predator


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*What a joke this has turned into*



NaturalPredator said:


> Natural Predator is pleased to announce our prostaff selection dates. Due to the overwhelming response from hundreds of applicants, we expended our original selection dates in 2006 to our now current date of March 31st 2007. This does not mean applications can no longer be submitted; applications and résumés are still coming in daily. However we at Natural Predator will no longer accept applications after February 28th 2007. We feel this should be ample time for applicants to send in their 2006 hunting photos. Any one person who feels he or she needs more time for 2006 photo development, extension requests will need to be received in writing before the February 28th 2007 deadline. We hope everyone has had a successful 2006 hunting season and look forward to working with our new prostaff in 2007.
> 
> Thank you, good luck, and God bless
> Natural Predator


You didn't even have the decency to respond to all of the questions on this thread for months and months, and then come on and say people will have to get permission to "extend" their deadline for photos.  

I feel more than satisfied that I changed my mind on this charade, and got out when I did.

Good luck to you, you are going to need it with service like you have shown.ukey: ukey: 

Rob


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Staff shooters*

Well for the people that think this is a joke well we all have the right to speak out. I feel if the sponser is offering you the chance to become a staff member you should at least give them the chance to look through the hundreds of appliactions that the receve before we speek to loud. Yes I do agree there should be a time limit but if it were you would you just want anyboby representing you product if you dont know a little about that person. I feel with out question that Jerry and his staff are doing there best to pic the best for the staff and we should all give them a chance to make there choices. Life is to short to be in a rush so give them sometime to make the finial cut. Hope to see you on the staff it is a great product that helped be harvest 5 deer during bow season and I sure hope you will give it a try because IT WORKS . Thanks Rex Natural Preditor Pro Staff


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

Natural predator, I'm interested here in TN. Let me know where to send my resume. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pro Staff*

Natural predator, I'm interested here in TN. Let me know where to send my resume. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Staff shooters*

Jerry and the gang will be back from the ATA the first part of the week and the will be going through the rest of the apps that have been sent in So give them a little more time to go through the hundreds of applications they have recieved. Hope to see you on staff soon thanks Rex


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm only 15 can I still send in a application? Do I have a chance? Thanks


----------



## indianahunter1 (Aug 25, 2006)

*pro staff*

i sent my resume from everton,indiana. 

God Bless james


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

e-mail sent from southwestern Ontario Canada!


----------



## VT_Archer (Jul 31, 2006)

*Shared Pro Staff*

E-mail sent from Virginia. Maybe REX and I can Represent the state well.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Have a great year*

I sure hope that all of you that have sent in your paper work have a wonderful year. All of us want to say thank you for your intrest in being part of such a great Team here at Natural Predator. We are looking forward to working with all of you . Jerry and his staff have spent many hours making this happen for us and this up and coming year will be a great one. Thanks Again Rex


----------

